# Original Schwinn Colors



## brockchance16 (Dec 2, 2010)

I need the colors for sting rays from late 60s erley 70s.
Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the Old Roads site has some year by year color info for the Sting-Ray line.  If you're after more info on the Sting-Rays, check out the main Schwinn site or the "other" Schwinn site, lots more Sting-Ray people there than here.  Some of the available colors: Radiant Coppertone, Flamboyant Lime, Violet, Terra Cotta, Flamboyant Red, Sky Blue, Campus Green, Kool Lemon.  I put together a book of all the Sting-Ray consumer catalog pages '64 - '80 if you want way too much info all at once.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

